# Just tested ( FOREVER Ink-Jet Dark A4 ) wow



## hanna21 (Jan 24, 2017)

the *FOREVER Ink-Jet Dark A4 *i just tested on a shirt and am amazed by the results it gave.

1: it has done good transfer and the quality is good.
2: their is no crispy noise , no plasticy noise.
3: it blends it just like jpss light paper and its super smooth feeling you can bend the shirt,fold it and it does not make any noise or any bad feeling.

*i think this is better then* 3g opaque by neenah.

only thing now is for wash test to se how it goes.

anybody else tested this

here is the source
https://www.grafityp.co.uk/textile-...nsfers/digital-print/forever-transfer-papers/


they gave me free sample pack
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqoXAUJk3tM&feature=youtu.be
*watch youtube*


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Were's the pic of the shirt you did ?


----------



## elcielo (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm curious about your choice of words. You stated that you _think _this is better than 3G opaque. If points 2 and 3 are true, it seems that you would state _emphatically _that this transfer paper _is _better because 3G opaque is awful stuff. I'm left wondering if this paper is truly noticeably better. 

Thanks for any follow up clarification.


----------



## hanna21 (Jan 24, 2017)

elcielo said:


> I'm curious about your choice of words. You stated that you _think _this is better than 3G opaque. If points 2 and 3 are true, it seems that you would state _emphatically _that this transfer paper _is _better because 3G opaque is awful stuff. I'm left wondering if this paper is truly noticeably better.
> 
> Thanks for any follow up clarification.



stay tuned i will post a video , i will make video now.


----------



## hanna21 (Jan 24, 2017)

freebird1963 said:


> Were's the pic of the shirt you did ?


wil make video and show u

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqoXAUJk3tM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks for the video but I see two issues or at least look like issues.
One not the same graphic and two the one on the left looks like it was trimmed.


----------



## hanna21 (Jan 24, 2017)

freebird1963 said:


> Thanks for the video but I see two issues or at least look like issues.
> One not the same graphic and two the one on the left looks like it was trimmed.


the whole here about cut and non cut dont matter really.

rather focus on the meterial in that case , just look at the video and think like the tshirt on the right had it cut also , thinking this way its basicly same thing and design dont matter , the whole point here is the meterial buddy the print dont mean nothing.


i can confirm that this forever paper is very good , problem is the price is to much am asking the staff on site if they can reduce it.

remmeber the more expensive more beter quality, thought dam cant get nothing better then neenah but after trying this i was amazed by the results.

if i was you request a sample from them its free u dont pay nothing , try it your self.

3g jet opaque makes this noise and i dont think i will love to wear something with that thing on my body , if i dont like it customers will defo wont like it.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

hanna21 said:


> the whole here about cut and non cut dont matter really.
> 
> Sure does matter. You have a small graphic with text on the left with no background on it and the one on the right is a full square. So yes it does matter. Compare apples to apples.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the video, really do but it jsut leaves me with too many questions about it. I looked and either blind or just missing it but I didn't see were you could order samples. Do you have a link to that ?


----------



## hanna21 (Jan 24, 2017)

freebird1963 said:


> I appreciate the video, really do but it jsut leaves me with too many questions about it. I looked and either blind or just missing it but I didn't see were you could order samples. Do you have a link to that ?


https://www.grafityp.co.uk/contact-us
on that page read it says sample request fill in the fields add your address and email and on comment tell them to send u sample to your home address


----------



## elcielo (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for your response. If I had a 10 x 10-inch piece of paper and crumpled it, it would make more noise than a 4 x 4-inch piece of paper. The video depicts a similar situation, so it's hard to tell how much better one transfer is than the other. 

Are these papers only available in Europe?


----------



## hanna21 (Jan 24, 2017)

elcielo said:


> Thanks for your response. If I had a 10 x 10-inch piece of paper and crumpled it, it would make more noise than a 4 x 4-inch piece of paper. The video depicts a similar situation, so it's hard to tell how much better one transfer is than the other.
> 
> Are these papers only available in Europe?



1: i have nothing to do with the company to promote and these papers are expensive but best.

2: i have the tshirt on and i can tell you this is 100% better then 3g jet opaque , one thing yet i have not put through test is the wash , the tshirt is new so am wearing it gvie it few days then i will put it in wash reversed placing the logo inside before i put in washing machine.

3: i can tell you mate dont look at the large section of the print area rather just focus on one text area instead and compare the noise and feeling.

4: the fover ever inkjet paper its badd ***, if i have to give it rating compare to jpss light it will be 98% good

rating : 



jpss light 100% so far cause it goes right inside the fabric.
forever inkjet dark paper 98% rating almost goes in ,i did only 8 or 9 seconds press and it was test press only so the longer u press it will probly go inside the fabric.


3g jet opaque truely bad experince , you will rather but a black bin bag stick on your shirt and walk around its like that feeling.


forever inkjet dark try it and then reply here go and ask them guys for sample pack.


since that site is doing 100 a4 sheets for 100 gbp i will try and se if i can find another source to get it cheaper but yes this is so far better best this paper , *dont get 3g jet opauque*


----------



## hanna21 (Jan 24, 2017)

just did another one man this is bestest paper on dark i ever seen so far
https://www.grafityp.co.uk/textile-...nsfers/digital-print/forever-transfer-papers/

the feeling its cool, i also have the one from last time wearing it i dont feel anything feels normal as it should.

the new transfer i done is so vibrant and outstanding a+ results best no words


----------



## hanna21 (Jan 24, 2017)

Update
Professional Quality Transfer Paper - Products - Creative Transfer

the dark paper on this site has been tested now.
the results is very good and the feeling is very good and same as forever but cheaper in price too.

what is good transfer paper for dark
1: forever dark transfer paper and Pro-Seal Inkjet Dark Transfer Paper
Pro-Seal Inkjet Dark Transfer Paper
forever dark paper

2: 3g jet opaque , not recommened


----------



## Eighty4 (Nov 23, 2015)

hanna21 said:


> 1: i have nothing to do with the company to promote and these papers are expensive but best.
> 
> 2: i have the tshirt on and i can tell you this is 100% better then 3g jet opaque , one thing yet i have not put through test is the wash , the tshirt is new so am wearing it gvie it few days then i will put it in wash reversed placing the logo inside before i put in washing machine.
> 
> ...


I have extensive experience of using Neenah 3G for over 5 years now, and I can tell you with certainty Neenah 3G is far superior compared to Forever Dark or for that matter any laser transfer papers.

The video you posted is not a fair comparison to begin with , one is a whole A4 size sheet while the other one is a smaller print cut using a plotter, here the size of print does matter when it comes to the feel of transfer.
In my experience any transfer paper with opaque backing (vinyl based not included) will give you paper feel, even the White Toner transfer paper by Forever does so. 

I have only your video to go by and I can also state that your transfer technique is not correct. The neenah transfer seems to be suffering from what is known as Glazing, it could be the result of either one or both
a- transfer of design to garment with out transfer tape
b- Temperature was higher then recommended for both st and 2nd press of material.

I have seen what you are trying to show all too often when proper technique is not used. Yes the paper feel will always be there but we can reduce it by using proper transfer technique, proper temperatures and cutting your design using plotters.

Once again your doing apple with oranges when comparing Light color transfer paper with Dark or Opaque backings. Under no circumstances both can have the same feel or hand. My advise would be to learn a bit more about the paper/ printing technique you are using as it will enable you to not only improve your prints but significantly increase the quality of your prints, thus bringing in more business.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

hanna21 said:


> wil make video and show u
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqoXAUJk3tM&feature=youtu.be


Boo hoo. Bad comparison. Press the same size and artwork as the full sheet transfer on the right then make the comparison. The full size will always have crinkle noise and paper or plastic feel. I heard some crinkle noise on the small artwork.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

> i have the tshirt on and i can tell you this is 100% better then 3g jet opaque , one thing yet i have not put through test is the wash ,


No wash test? You've lost my vote right there.


----------



## newtothis12 (Aug 23, 2020)

did you have to trim this? Is there weeding or film around the image?


----------

